
Siri weather data provided by the weather channel-is this an ad on Siri? - nytesky
Siri weather data provided by the weather channel-is this an ad on Siri?
 I just asked Siri for weather was going to rain, and she responded with the forecast and then stated that her weather data was provided by the weather Channel. This is new, isn’t it   Is this the start of advertisements on the voice assistants?
======
fetus8
Correct me if I'm wrong, but iOS has been pulling weather data for the built
in weather app and Siri from the weather channel for quite some time. Siri has
also announced this seemingly sporadically for just as long...This isn't new
by any means.

Switched from Yahoo to Weather Channel with iOS 8...
[https://9to5mac.com/2014/06/20/why-apple-switched-from-
yahoo...](https://9to5mac.com/2014/06/20/why-apple-switched-from-yahoo-to-
weather-channel-for-weather-data-in-ios-8/)

~~~
nytesky
Oh phew. This was first time it had happened to me, and was afraid it was the
start of been era

